# LTC / FID safety course



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum, but have been reading the posts for years.

About five months ago, I had the pleasure of attending an MPTC firearms course and I am now certified to teach the basic safety course for LTC / FID. If any one is interested in obtaining their license or have a friend or loved one, please inbox me.


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

A week too late  I just took it at a range that doesn't need free advertising


----------



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MPTC_firearms said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!


WTF!?!?
Welcome to the forum, we'll all be lining up to line your pockets!


----------



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

So much for the thin blue line.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That's not how this place works. Maybe it's not for you.


----------



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

Educate me


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah...that's REALLY not how this place works. Read a bit, get a sense of the tone and the membership and you will see why your butthurt "what about the TBL" response for people being skeptical about the fact that you might only be on here trying to make some money. Think you're the only cop on here teaching firearms certificate classes? You could post an intro, tell us about yourself, participate in some of the discussions....or just BUY ad space like the other businesses on here.


----------



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

Roger.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MPTC_firearms said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but *have been reading the posts for years.*
> 
> .


Whatever,

Maybe you could come out and advocate for 2nd Amendment issues and support and defend your fellow gun folk?
Done anything along those lines? Stay safe.............


----------



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

I've gone to every one. Donate my time and money to have shirts made and I give them out at the past rally. I do all I can do. Trust me. 

Stay safe as well


----------



## MPTC_firearms (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for your 2 cent. You truly schooled me!!!


----------

